# Premature Baby Goat



## campbellfarms (May 9, 2013)

Never posted and hoping you guys can help. I have a premature baby goat. Our vet says probably about a month early. He is 1.5 pounds or so. We are feeding him 35 cc of colustrum replacer every 3-4 hours. He is on a heating pad and wearing a diaper. This is my first bottle baby and not sure what is right. My problem is that he is ALWAYS sleeping and his poop is yellow. I get him up and moving before eating (he can only stand for about 3-5 minutes). He eats fairly good. I am just so worried he is sleeping so much. Please help. He is 72 hours old and we lost his brother. 

I don't know how to post pics or I would.


----------



## elevan (May 9, 2013)

Yellow poop is normal in baby goats.

The sleeping is normal too for the first few days.  Maybe more in this case.

Here's some great information on bottle feeding from Roll farms:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586


----------



## CritterZone (May 9, 2013)

I would think the sleeping a lot is normal for one so premature. As long as it is eating and eliminating I would keep doing what you are doing.  Be careful with the heating pad - you don't want to burn him.  His skin is going to be more fragile than a full term kid, and he has no body fat to protect him.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 9, 2013)

Poor little baby...glad this little one has you caring for it!  Wish you could post photos...that is one tiny little goatie!  Hang in there and hope it turns out well


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 10, 2013)

i would add 1/8 teas. baking soda a couple times a day to the feeding and get him to stand as much as possible during and after feeding to help with digestion


----------



## campbellfarms (May 10, 2013)

This was the day they were born





This was yesterday playing with our mastiff.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 10, 2013)

awwww...hope your little one does well!


----------

